# SS 17.09.22 - Rochberg # 5



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*George Rochberg (1918 – 2005) *

*Symphony No. 5*




---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

One of my recent discoveries. They say this is a powerful statement. I do agree - great stuff. This was commissioned by the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, which first performed the piece under the direction of Georg Solti on March 13, 1986. My choice for the recording is following:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I will spin this one later, but then it gos back on the shelfs. I am not so fond on this composer.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I am very fond of this composer and even though this is not my favourite symphony by him I think it deserves more recordings (not that there is anything wrong with the Naxos recording).


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Amazon has that I bought this last summer, now I get a chance to actually listen to it!


----------

